# shorty's CHEATING ALL OF US



## roboblazer (May 1, 2006)

I HOPE BRETT DOESNT LOOK THE OTHER WAY ON SHORTYS BATTERIES IN HIS HOPPERS. HE IS USE ILLEAL BATTERIES. HE IS USING ODDESY PC2150S ARE ILLEAGAL THEY ARE 90LB BATTERIEAS AND THEY ARE ORAGNE IN COLOR. NO WONDER HIS HOPPERS PREFORM SO WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO WONDER IT HITS BUMPER IN TWO HITS (MUST HAVE TAKEN LESSONS FROM NENE!!!!!!!!!!!!
HE IS ALSO USING TRAIN TRACKS IN HIS FRAME RAILS FOR EXTRA WEIGHT.
HE IS ALSO USING A ALUMINUM BLOCK FROM A MAZDA IN HIS BLAZER, THATS WHY IT GETS OFF SO EASY!!!!!!!!!!! 
I WONDER WHAT WE FIND IN HIS LOWER QUARTERS????????????????????
HOW LONG ARE THE GO LO JUDGES GOING TO LET SHORTY CHEAT THE INDUSTREY??????????????????????????????? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

damn sound like we got a hater or snitch i havent decided yet... sure cant spell worth a fuck either


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2006, 08:32 PM~6326043
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

may the best cheater win!!! :thumbsup: 














































j/k, good luck to all of the competitors in Vegas tomorrow. sorry i couldn't be there. i felt like i really had a fair shot.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by roboblazer_@Oct 7 2006, 09:27 PM~6326025
> *I HOPE BRETT DOESNT LOOK THE OTHER WAY ON SHORTYS BATTERIES IN HIS HOPPERS. HE IS USE ILLEAL BATTERIES. HE IS USING ODDESY PC2150S ARE ILLEAGAL THEY ARE 90LB BATTERIEAS AND THEY ARE ORAGNE IN COLOR.  NO WONDER HIS HOPPERS PREFORM SO WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO WONDER IT HITS BUMPER IN TWO HITS (MUST HAVE TAKEN LESSONS FROM NENE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HE IS ALSO USING TRAIN TRACKS IN HIS FRAME RAILS FOR EXTRA WEIGHT.
> HE IS ALSO USING A ALUMINUM BLOCK FROM A MAZDA IN HIS BLAZER, THATS WHY IT GETS OFF SO EASY!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :0 why you haten on my boyz hoppers?you mad yours cant touch him?and IF he was illegal talk to the judges they check it out b4 its rolled out!! but to come out and put him on blast like that just means 1 of 2 things.ur to scaried to take it to him with it,or your just dick riden... :dunno:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

according to the website they weigh 75 pounds. i bet they are closer to 70 on a scale. i wonder if GOLO even has a scale?


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

someone get this guy a tissue please


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roboblazer_@Oct 7 2006, 07:27 PM~6326025
> *I HOPE BRETT DOESNT LOOK THE OTHER WAY ON SHORTYS BATTERIES IN HIS HOPPERS. HE IS USE ILLEAL BATTERIES. HE IS USING ODDESY PC2150S ARE ILLEAGAL THEY ARE 90LB BATTERIEAS AND THEY ARE ORAGNE IN COLOR.  NO WONDER HIS HOPPERS PREFORM SO WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO WONDER IT HITS BUMPER IN TWO HITS (MUST HAVE TAKEN LESSONS FROM NENE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HE IS ALSO USING TRAIN TRACKS IN HIS FRAME RAILS FOR EXTRA WEIGHT.
> HE IS ALSO USING A ALUMINUM BLOCK FROM A MAZDA IN HIS BLAZER, THATS WHY IT GETS OFF SO EASY!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


hatting as bitch to put his name out like this.....who cares if he does he sure puts on a show like no one else here in texas


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roboblazer_@Oct 7 2006, 06:27 PM~6326025
> *I HOPE BRETT DOESNT LOOK THE OTHER WAY ON SHORTYS BATTERIES IN HIS HOPPERS. HE IS USE ILLEAL BATTERIES. HE IS USING ODDESY PC2150S ARE ILLEAGAL THEY ARE 90LB BATTERIEAS AND THEY ARE ORAGNE IN COLOR.  NO WONDER HIS HOPPERS PREFORM SO WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO WONDER IT HITS BUMPER IN TWO HITS (MUST HAVE TAKEN LESSONS FROM NENE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HE IS ALSO USING TRAIN TRACKS IN HIS FRAME RAILS FOR EXTRA WEIGHT.
> HE IS ALSO USING A ALUMINUM BLOCK FROM A MAZDA IN HIS BLAZER, THATS WHY IT GETS OFF SO EASY!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

DAMN NOW THATS A SNITCH HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Oct 7 2006, 10:42 PM~6326088
> *:0 why you haten on my boyz hoppers?you mad yours cant touch him?and IF he was illegal talk to the judges they check it out b4 its rolled out!! but to come out and put him on blast like that just means 1 of 2 things.ur to scaried to take it to him with it,or your just dick riden... :dunno:
> *




1) why have rules if people are going to be allowed to cheat?


2) instead of blasting on this guy for tell the truth (if it is) people should be blasting on the cheaters for not being man enough to step thier game up and build a car to the specs that can win.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

IP CHECK NIGGYS


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 7 2006, 11:32 PM~6326591
> *1) why have rules if people are going to be allowed to cheat?
> 2) instead of blasting on this guy for tell the truth (if it is) people should be blasting on the cheaters for not being man enough to step thier game up and build a car to the specs that can win.
> *


1st things 1st homeboy,rules are ment to be enforced thats a judges job not mine urs or his,and if the judge looks and lets roll how the fuck is he cheaten??
and like u said IF IT IS what ever it takes homie and if you cant hit it step up ur game!! :0


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

somebodys sippin on haterade


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 8 2006, 02:03 AM~6327135
> *:0
> *


i want to meet the hoe in ur avi... :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 7 2006, 09:32 PM~6326591
> *1) why have rules if people are going to be allowed to cheat?
> 2) instead of blasting on this guy for tell the truth (if it is) people should be blasting on the cheaters for not being man enough to step thier game up and build a car to the specs that can win.
> *



are you gonna need a tissue also??... :uh:


----------



## venushoper (Oct 7, 2006)

My boys up here in austin know how shortie is cheatin . They know bout the pvc pipe in the pump with the holes . 
But the kicker is the battieries , the steal tracks and the aluminum engine . 
Yea , shorties cheatin- at least one of his customers is tellin everyone the scoop in texas how shorties doin the weight thang. 

My boys compete against shorties. I think its fucked up if my boys are doin it by the RULES and shorties NOT . Brett would be real stupid to let this ride because it makes it ok to go against the rules if brett looks the other way . Im sure shorties is maybe painting his batteries bout now in las vegas. And if you think about it , hes cheatin for sure- wich at most shows he is wining cash that could of been rightfully yours . Im not hatin , just lookin out for others who do the damn thang and keep it REAL .


----------



## venushoper (Oct 7, 2006)

Ever see his ranger hopper how the quarters illegally bow out . Rules say you CANNOT alter the fenders or body structure .


----------



## venushoper (Oct 7, 2006)

Then you got brett the so called head judge . 
Home boy you need to do your job and stop suckin shorties dick and driving a hi - lo truck pullin hi - lo cars . Thats called favoritism . Gets your ass in trouble you fuckin idiot . Be a honest judge . Make honest decisions .


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

<Who gives a fuck??????????????????? :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by venushoper_@Oct 8 2006, 03:28 AM~6327160
> *Then you got brett the so called head judge .
> Home boy you need to do your job and stop suckin shorties dick and driving a hi - lo  truck pullin  hi - lo cars . Thats called favoritism . Gets your ass in trouble you fuckin idiot . Be a honest judge . Make honest decisions .
> *


and this shit is comeing from a fucken member with 3 post and joind yesterday bitch stop trying to get ur post up at shortys expense,and if ur boy cant handle the true hoppers tell him to get a set of bags and shut the fuck up you crying asss bitches.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why all theses new guys comin out the wood works


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm not hip to the shows, but is the shit legit, or is the comp full of cheatin' cats? Do the judges show favoritism(sp?)? And is it all about puttin' on a good show for the peepz and ignorin' the rules? When I first started readin' posts on this site, quite awhile prior to becoming a member, I read about the judges playin' favorites to some and doggin' others. If people don't go by the rules, it may as well just be a show where the cars come out and do their thing without conforming to specific standards, just get busy with whatever they want to run. It is up to the judges, if rules exist, to call things fairly and "do the right thing." And if one has a bitch about things that they feel strongly about, they should picket the shows and print up and distribute material on the bad happenins'...organize and act. Get to the root of the problem!!! I'm all about startin' shit if shit ain't right, my generation is ALL about that, but get to the ROOT, as "talkin' shit" about peepz or happenins' just starts more shit if you're not directly and currently chewin' at the root of the problem. Voice your opinion always, but be right and be acting on it at the same time. "Long Live Lowridin' "


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Oct 8 2006, 12:32 AM~6326591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree

none of these fools that replied and called homie a "hater" have ever probably built a car......


fuck these ugly ass, bucket, stand up or flip over bucket ass hoppers anyways.......

that shit is getting too much attention...



alright, we've seen a car flip over, now, can we all go back to building REAL cars that drive, look good, hop and cruise????


LMAO @ a Newbie pulling the newbie card on another newbie.... neither of you fools have enough pull to be taken seriously....... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Oct 8 2006, 02:50 AM~6327228
> *and this shit is comeing from a fucken member with 3 post and joind yesterday bitch stop trying to get ur post up at shortys expense,and if ur boy cant handle the true hoppers tell him to get a set of bags and shut the fuck up you crying asss bitches.
> *


so let me get this straight. in order to be a "true hopper" you have to add weight? so now on top of a competition set-up you also need lead and train tracks? and if we can't hang with those "true hoppers" we have to get a set of bags and shut the fuck up because we're crying ass bitches? wow, way to promote the sport homie. are you a fan of point shaving in football games? how about steroid use in baseball? or better yet, how about when your girl fakes an orgasm or when she really cums but it's only because she got some other homie on her mind? i bet that makes you feel real good huh? the point is, cheating is cheating and when someone cheats it takes the fun out of it for the rest of us.


oh yeah, and i can see why you have that elitist attitude towards a person with 3 posts, i mean, he should spend his whole day on here like you huh? that fucker only has 3 posts, how dare he try to speak when he hasn't been spoken to.


todays word is "sarcasm", say it with me "s-a-r-c-a-s-m".


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the.arrival_@Oct 8 2006, 08:31 AM~6327302
> *so let me get this straight. in order to be a "true hopper" you have to add weight? so now on top of a competition set-up you also need lead and train tracks? and if we can't hang with those "true hoppers" we have to get a set of bags and shut the fuck up because we're crying ass bitches? wow, way to promote the sport homie. are you a fan of point shaving in football games? how about steroid use in baseball? or better yet, how about when your girl fakes an orgasm or when she really cums but it's only because she got some other homie on her mind? i bet that makes you feel real good huh? the point is, cheating is cheating and when someone cheats it takes the fun out of it for the rest of us.
> oh yeah, and i can see why you have that elitist attitude towards a person with 3 posts, i mean, he should spend his whole day on here like you huh? that fucker only has 3 posts, how dare he try to speak when he hasn't been spoken to.
> todays word is "sarcasm", say it with me "s-a-r-c-a-s-m".
> *


LMAO....

exmuthafuckinzactly............


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 8 2006, 06:33 AM~6327306
> *LMAO....
> 
> exmuthafuckinzactly............
> *



absomuthafuckinlutly


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

umm, so somewhere in texas there is a train de-railed because someone decided to "borrow" a piece to put in their frame rail?? that one might be a stretch!!! 

i doubt if most of these call outs are true, but you gotta love the contraversy. 

where can i get some of those batteries again??

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 8 2006, 06:33 AM~6327371
> *umm, so somewhere in texas there is a train de-railed because someone decided to "borrow" a piece to put in their frame rail?? that one might be a stretch!!!
> *


i beg to differ, a length of track isn't hard to find, i've seen a few pieces in junkyards around here. hell, my dad had a small piece laying around in our backyard, along with other various objects that he had no use for.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 8 2006, 08:33 AM~6327371
> *umm, so somewhere in texas there is a train de-railed because someone decided to "borrow" a piece to put in their frame rail?? that one might be a stretch!!!
> 
> i doubt if most of these call outs are true, but you gotta love the contraversy.
> ...


Like you need anything else to get that car on the bumper 20 times in a row


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Oct 7 2006, 09:36 PM~6326060
> *damn sound like we got a hater or snitch i havent decided yet... sure cant spell worth a fuck either
> *


I VOTE FOR BOTH


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by roboblazer_@Oct 7 2006, 09:27 PM~6326025
> *I HOPE BRETT DOESNT LOOK THE OTHER WAY ON SHORTYS BATTERIES IN HIS HOPPERS. HE IS USE ILLEAL BATTERIES. HE IS USING ODDESY PC2150S ARE ILLEAGAL THEY ARE 90LB BATTERIEAS AND THEY ARE ORAGNE IN COLOR.  NO WONDER HIS HOPPERS PREFORM SO WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO WONDER IT HITS BUMPER IN TWO HITS (MUST HAVE TAKEN LESSONS FROM NENE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HE IS ALSO USING TRAIN TRACKS IN HIS FRAME RAILS FOR EXTRA WEIGHT.
> HE IS ALSO USING A ALUMINUM BLOCK FROM A MAZDA IN HIS BLAZER, THATS WHY IT GETS OFF SO EASY!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


O' PUSSY ASS *****.. RULE BOOK STUDYING ASS


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 8 2006, 07:33 AM~6327306
> *LMAO....
> 
> exmuthafuckinzactly............
> *


x2


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

Perhaps the so called newbies that are posting are not even Newbies just keeping their Identity low key.
The question is how are you guys gonna prove what was mentioned above, since the Judges "do Check" but oh well, I guess that this matter should be dealt within competitors and not the audience, yet the most important thing The Streets Approval  
Just my 0.2


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the.arrival_@Oct 8 2006, 07:31 AM~6327302
> *so let me get this straight. in order to be a "true hopper" you have to add weight? so now on top of a competition set-up you also need lead and train tracks? and if we can't hang with those "true hoppers" we have to get a set of bags and shut the fuck up because we're crying ass bitches? wow, way to promote the sport homie. are you a fan of point shaving in football games? how about steroid use in baseball? or better yet, how about when your girl fakes an orgasm or when she really cums but it's only because she got some other homie on her mind? i bet that makes you feel real good huh? the point is, cheating is cheating and when someone cheats it takes the fun out of it for the rest of us.
> oh yeah, and i can see why you have that elitist attitude towards a person with 3 posts, i mean, he should spend his whole day on here like you huh? that fucker only has 3 posts, how dare he try to speak when he hasn't been spoken to.
> todays word is "sarcasm", say it with me "s-a-r-c-a-s-m".
> *


1st thing homie reread what i wrote i never said a true hopper needs weight,nor train rails so if your gunna put me on blast get your shit right then hit me up.and all im say is just cause some one hits bumper he has to have weight?c'mon homie he has his on hydro shop been in the game since u was in ur mothers womb,and more money then youll make in your life,and still you think he cant hook something up and make shit hit bumper with out cheating?and if you cant get of in a rad.hop then get it together and figuer out why,dont cry and complain cause someone else is knocking the comp. out yr after yr...thats it for me and out .


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Oct 8 2006, 12:31 PM~6327980
> *1st thing homie reread what i wrote i never said a true hopper needs weight,nor train rails so if your gunna put me on blast get your shit right then hit me up.and all im say is just cause some one hits bumper he has to have weight?c'mon homie he has his on hydro shop been in the game since u was in ur mothers womb,and more money then youll make in your life,and still you think he cant hook something up and make shit hit bumper with out cheating?and if you cant get of in a rad.hop then get it together and figuer out why,dont cry and complain cause someone else is knocking the comp. out yr after yr...thats it for me and out .
> *


well, if it were _that_ easy to hit bumper, these fools would use 2x2x1/8 instead of 1/4 for their racks, they would use hollow holddowns(i think that is now mandatory w/golo)

but these fools are for damn sure "cheating", i dont know if they're doing it as much as homie ssays, but thats just 1 more reason for me to say "fuck hoppers".. .if it dont drive, cruise, look good- i dont give a fuck about it....


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Oct 8 2006, 04:31 AM~6327164
> *<Who gives a fuck??????????????????? :uh:
> *


v2.0

hopper=clean paint, bumpers, clean setup, driveable car w/chrome......

anything less is a beater w/switches


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 8 2006, 11:40 AM~6328021
> *v2.0
> 
> hopper=clean paint, bumpers, clean setup, driveable car w/chrome......
> ...


REAL TALK!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all of shortys cars are drivable..

but if shorty is cheatng... then its up to the judges to disqualify him.. they inspect all vehicles before it enters the pit... if he has something that isnt surpose to be there.. then thats the judges fault..


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Oct 8 2006, 09:31 AM~6327980
> *1st thing homie reread what i wrote i never said a true hopper needs weight,nor train rails so if your gunna put me on blast get your shit right then hit me up.and all im say is just cause some one hits bumper he has to have weight?c'mon homie he has his on hydro shop been in the game since u was in ur mothers womb,and more money then youll make in your life,and still you think he cant hook something up and make shit hit bumper with out cheating?and if you cant get of in a rad.hop then get it together and figuer out why,dont cry and complain cause someone else is knocking the comp. out yr after yr...thats it for me and out .
> *



the thing is, a competition set-up can only get you so high. when i see a hopper standing on it's ass, fighting to get the front tires back on the ground, yet somehow can't do it, you have to wonder. you implied that it was ok to cheat as long as you don't get caught, atleast that's what i got out of your posts. now granted, he does have his own shop, however there hasn't been any real innovation in the hydraulic industry that would explain the way these cars handle in a hop. with that being said, i fail to see how his being financially secure has anything to do with anything, other than you trying to throw that in my face, which would make you a "dick rider" as you so elegantly put it. i know exactly why i can't compete in a radical hop, they're buying all the weight i would need.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the.arrival_@Oct 8 2006, 11:57 AM~6328115
> *the thing is, a competition set-up can only get you so high. when i see a hopper standing on it's ass, fighting to get the front tires back on the ground, yet somehow can't do it, you have to wonder. you implied that it was ok to cheat as long as you don't get caught, atleast that's what i got out of your posts. now granted, he does have his own shop, however there hasn't been any real innovation in the hydraulic industry that would explain the way these cars handle in a hop. with that being said,  hi fail to see how his being financially secureas anything to do with anything, other than you trying to throw that in my face, which would make you a "dick rider" as you so elegantly put it. i know exactly why i can't compete in a radical hop, they're buying all the weight i would need.
> *


no homie i wasnt trying to throw shit in ur face shit im not a wealthy man i was just trying to make a point if you have the cash and abilty you can make anything happen.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 12:56 PM~6328109
> *all of shortys cars are drivable..
> 
> 
> *


alright, that's only 1 out of 5....

i know i sound like a shit talker(well, i am a shit talker..), but i wouldnt claim to be a lowrider if my "hopper" was a bucket that dont roll with the rest of the riders......


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 11:56 AM~6328109
> *all of shortys cars are drivable..
> 
> but if shorty is cheatng... then its up to the judges to disqualify him.. they inspect all vehicles before it enters the pit... if he has something that isnt surpose to be there.. then thats the judges fault..
> *


very well said homie that was the whole point i tryed to make the cars are looked at be4 their rolled out.


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 09:56 AM~6328109
> *all of shortys cars are drivable..
> 
> but if shorty is cheatng... then its up to the judges to disqualify him.. they inspect all vehicles before it enters the pit... if he has something that isnt surpose to be there.. then thats the judges fault..
> *


the hoppers know the rules and it's thier responsibility to follow them, simple as that. just cause you cheat and get away with it doesn't make it right.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

Shorty's gunna owe me a new pump after this topic.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Oct 8 2006, 10:02 AM~6328137
> *no homie i wasnt trying to throw shit in ur face shit im not a wealthy man i was just trying to make a point if you have the cash and abilty you can make anything happen.
> *


why does that remind me of mr. rogers? haha. that may be true, but like i said before, that only goes so far.


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Oct 8 2006, 10:08 AM~6328161
> *Shorty's gunna owe me a new pump after this topic.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i agree, you fought well, but there can only be one highlander.


----------



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Oct 7 2006, 11:42 PM~6327084
> *somebodys sippin on haterade
> *


haterade thats a clean ass caddy


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

THERES PLENTY OF WAYS TO HIT BACK BUMPER WITH A COMP SET UP AND STILL FOLLOW THE RULES


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Oct 8 2006, 01:57 PM~6328365
> *THERES PLENTY OF WAYS TO HIT BACK BUMPER WITH A COMP SET UP AND STILL FOLLOW THE RULES
> *


How is the caddy coming do you have a vid with the 12 batts in action?


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

sounds to me like people are just pissed because Shorty smashed on everybody at the supershow last year.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

FUKKN INTERNET MADE YALL INTO SOME HOMOS :uh: 
IF YOU THINK HE'S CHEATING, WHY DONT YOU ASK HIM?
HE'S GOT A PHONE, CALL HIM AND TELL HIM PERSONALLY.
BUT I GET IT, PUTTING IT ON LIL IS EASIER..... :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 8 2006, 01:27 PM~6328502
> *FUKKN INTERNET MADE YALL INTO SOME HOMOS :uh:
> IF YOU THINK HE'S CHEATING, WHY DONT YOU ASK HIM?
> HE'S GOT A PHONE, CALL HIM AND TELL HIM PERSONALLY.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: same thing i said in my 1st quote"take it to him" and as far as his # ask ill give it.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Oct 8 2006, 01:27 PM~6328501
> *sounds to me like people are just pissed because Shorty smashed on everybody at the supershow last year.
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 2 dr cut_@Oct 8 2006, 12:41 PM~6328285
> *haterade thats a clean ass caddy
> *


 :twak: not excatly what he ment


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Oct 8 2006, 01:08 PM~6328421
> *How is the caddy coming do you have a vid with the 12 batts in action?
> *


not yet i need a check for the rear passenger pump and i need my 4 ton full stack coils and new upper ball joints also a new hopping stick


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

its amazing what hatraded does ...cause i kno its not coincedence that on the sun. of the vegas show b.s. like this comes out...........

if u think u man enough to put this out then say it to the mans face instead of crying on here or plain and simple build a car and try to beat him ...warning many have tried and have fallen short................


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 8 2006, 01:48 PM~6328581
> *its amazing what hatraded does ...cause i kno its not coincedence that on the sun. of the vegas show b.s. like this comes out...........
> 
> if u think  u man enough to put this out then  say it to the mans face instead of crying on here  or plain and simple build a car and try to beat him ...warning many have tried and have fallen short................
> *


HEY DO I KNOW U?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

i could see if the dude was competing against shortie butt hes not so he should realy keep his mouth shut as for shortie cheating that shits on him (if he is in deed cheating) i think the sport of lowriding would be alot better entertainment if there was true competion not all this weight and stand-up bullshit


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Oct 8 2006, 12:50 PM~6328587
> *HEY DO I KNOW U?
> *


 :biggrin: apparently the bigg question here is if u know bout those HEAVY HITTERS..............


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Oct 8 2006, 01:12 PM~6328666
> *i could see if the dude was competing against shortie butt hes not so he should realy keep his mouth shut  as for shortie cheating that shits on him (if he is in deed cheating)  i think the sport of lowriding would be alot better entertainment if there was true competion not all this weight and stand-up bullshit
> *


 thats what im talking about if u a by stander well then so be it ...........but leave the judging for the judges :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Well I was told by a long time popular shop owner( I wont say who). But his shop is out of Ontario CA, Told me that "ALMOST ALL OF THE MAJOR COMPETITORS CHEAT ONE WAY OR THE OTHER. YOU JUST GOT TO KNOW HOW TO HIDE IT". Over the years I have heard of the tricks of REDS, HI-LOW, COMPTON HYDRAULICS, HOPPO'S, BOULEVARD, ETC just to name a few. People been cheating for the longest time so get over it. Any of you who thinks standing a vehicle up is easy or can be done without cheating, I challange you to build one and video the entire thing from start to finish. And post it for the lowriding community to see.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

this will make the haterz hate more but shorty so far already broke the luxury hop record the truck single pump and is working on more,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

ANYONE HAVE ANY VIDEO OF HIS CARS IN ACTION???


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

and he just broke the double pump ............  hate all u want now.. :biggrin:


----------



## 79landau (Dec 15, 2005)

how would you guys all feel? if your car got up legally but you lost to someone who has cheated? would you accept that????? :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 8 2006, 02:13 PM~6328668
> *:biggrin: apparently  the bigg question here is if u know bout those HEAVY HITTERS..............
> *


OF COURSE..  THATS MY LEFT AND RIGHT HANDS HUH?? :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79landau_@Oct 8 2006, 02:27 PM~6328718
> *how would you guys all feel?  if your car got up legally but you lost to someone who has cheated? would you accept that?????  :dunno:
> *


I WOULD HAVE TO.BUT TO BE A PROVEN CHEATER U HAVE TO BE CAUGHT AND JUDGES DO CHECK IT OUT.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

HEY BAYTOWNSLC I NO A CAT SELLING SOME 1/2 INCH AND 3/8 HARD LINE U CAN GET IT CHEAP


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79landau_@Oct 8 2006, 01:27 PM~6328718
> *how would you guys all feel?  if your car got up legally but you lost to someone who has cheated? would you accept that?????  :dunno:
> *


 if is a big word and thats not what were are discussing we are arguing facts no scenarios....

all i say is that dont come in here dissing a person without givn him a chance to defend himself hell we dont even kno who this fool is ..apparently he is not a shorties competitor or we would kno him unless he is scurred to put who he is ......


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: blueouija, BAYTOWNSLC, switched84cutlass, 100 spokes, Mr.Teardrop, lowrider_620, granpa, Flash_LuxuriouS, LOWEREDIMAGE, Cut N 3's, SIK_9D1, hosscutlass


wow full house!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Oct 8 2006, 01:34 PM~6328747
> *HEY BAYTOWNSLC I NO A CAT SELLING SOME 1/2 INCH AND 3/8 HARD LINE U CAN GET IT CHEAP
> *


 mann hardlines are not going to do it fool..mann havent u been listening apparently u need railroad tracks..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 8 2006, 02:35 PM~6328750
> *if is a big word and thats not what were are discussing we are arguing facts no scenarios....
> 
> all i say is that dont come in here dissing a person without givn him a chance to defend himself hell we dont even kno who this fool is ..apparently he is not a shorties competitor or we would kno him unless he is scurred to put who he is ......
> *


I SEE YOU GOT YOUR WEBSTERS OUT.. :0 


J/K HOMIE


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 8 2006, 01:37 PM~6328761
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: blueouija, BAYTOWNSLC, switched84cutlass, 100 spokes, Mr.Teardrop, lowrider_620, granpa, Flash_LuxuriouS, LOWEREDIMAGE, Cut N 3's, SIK_9D1, hosscutlass
> wow full house!
> *


 :biggrin: normal vegas super show sunday..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 8 2006, 02:37 PM~6328762
> *mann hardlines are not going to do it fool..mann havent u been listening apparently u need  railroad tracks..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL I GUESS IL GET WITH SHORTY AND GET THE HOOK UP :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

SUP SIC U SEE THIS B/S

DAMN MY BOY DROP IN AND BURNT OFF
FUCEN SISSY.. :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Oct 8 2006, 01:38 PM~6328769
> *LOL I GUESS IL GET WITH SHORTY AND GET THE HOOK UP :uh:
> *


shit just go by the railroad traks by my moms and take them....hell they might already be gone since they in such high demand


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 8 2006, 02:42 PM~6328787
> *shit just go by the railroad traks by my momsand take them....hell they might already be gone since they in  such high demand
> *


SHIT TO MANY LAWS IN UR MOMS HOOD I GOT TO STAY ON THE WHITE SIDE OF TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Oct 8 2006, 01:43 PM~6328795
> *SHIT TO MANY LAWS IN UR MOMS HOOD I GOT TO STAY ON THE WHITE SIDE OF TOWN :biggrin:
> *


shit your loss then cause dont think there are many traks on that side....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Oct 8 2006, 12:40 PM~6328779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u a foo man.. my grandpa works for the railroad.. ill tell him to get me some tracks..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 02:45 PM~6328807
> *whats up.. im here.. back and forth reading this bull
> u a foo man.. my grandpa works for the railroad.. ill tell him to get me some tracks..
> *


MAKE SURE HE GETS ENUFF TO MAKE A COMPLETE G-BODY FRAME..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

damn that boy sic has the hook up on traks...... u fixin to make a killin :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Man what ever the case is, Shorty is doning the damn thang. for TEXAS muthfucker that's where i stay.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 8 2006, 02:48 PM~6328827
> *Man what ever the case is, Shorty is doning the damn thang. for TEXAS muthfucker that's where i stay.
> *


AND U KNOW THIS MANNNNN !!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

OK ITS BEEN KOOL AND FUN BUT I GOT A NEW PROJECT TO WORK ON. BUT DONT WORRY I WILL BE BACK. :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

yes sir and shorty does it once again takin the radical hop this was a close one 156" and second was 155" to the titanic but its all good cause they are both from texas and thats all that matters......... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats whats up


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

i got the plug on railroad tracks, 112 pound, 119 pound, 132 pound and the ultimate 136 pound per foot, i work for the railroad and can get them all day!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Oct 8 2006, 03:06 PM~6328916
> *i got the plug on railroad tracks, 112 pound, 119 pound, 132 pound and the ultimate 136 pound per foot, i work for the railroad and can get them all day!
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Oct 8 2006, 02:06 PM~6328916
> *i got the plug on railroad tracks, 112 pound, 119 pound, 132 pound and the ultimate 136 pound per foot, i work for the railroad and can get them all day!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

You know it's odd. I have never seen or heard of shorty building an real traditional type hopper and going heads up with the hoppers from So Cal. Hmmm why is that?








Maybe he can't hang!


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 8 2006, 04:11 PM~6328945
> *You know it's odd. I have never seen or heard of shorty building an real traditional type hopper and going heads up with the hoppers from So Cal. Hmmm why is that?
> Maybe he can't hang!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

biggeazy says- streets is where it's at.......


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 8 2006, 02:11 PM~6328945
> *You know it's odd. I have never seen or heard of shorty building an real traditional type hopper and going heads up with the hoppers from So Cal. Hmmm why is that?
> Maybe he can't hang!
> *


 maybe cause he stays in tx and cant drive 30hrs 4 a house call or maybe cause his car are built to meet the rules that people are discussing here which are lrm sanctioned events and we all know that the street hoppers have no rules ..have u ever asked yourself why the majority of the street hoppers dont hop for lrm shows??


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 8 2006, 01:40 PM~6329084
> *maybe cause he stays in tx and cant drive 30hrs 4 a house call or maybe cause his car are built  to meet the rules  that people are discussing here  which are lrm sanctioned events and we all know that the street  hoppers have no rules ..have u ever asked yourself why the majority of the street hoppers dont hop for lrm shows??
> *


Yea, They don't care about hiding their weight. But that still doesn't really answer my question except fo the 30 hrs. Mini trucks aren't traditionals. They got played out in 1996. Don't get me wrong it's good entertainment. But I want to see real deal traditional type something.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 8 2006, 03:40 PM~6329084
> *maybe cause he stays in tx and cant drive 30hrs 4 a house call or maybe cause his car are built  to meet the rules  that people are discussing here  which are lrm sanctioned events and we all know that the street  hoppers have no rules ..have u ever asked yourself why the majority of the street hoppers dont hop for lrm shows??*


HMMMMMM


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 8 2006, 03:02 PM~6329196
> *Yea, They don't care about hiding their weight.  But that still doesn't really answer my question except fo the 30 hrs. Mini trucks aren't traditionals. They got played out in 1996. Don't get me wrong it's good entertainment. But I want to see real deal traditional type something.
> *


 thats not all he has he also has a g body a 62 and a 64 that he hops not to mention his own persoal rides which none are mini trucks instead they are all traditionals starting from a bomb to impalas staring wit a 58 to just about all of the sixties.......and about your question well maybe the man can answer it himself 713-880-3119............


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

page 6


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

this shit is still getting replies

fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 8 2006, 11:27 AM~6328502
> *FUKKN INTERNET MADE YALL INTO SOME HOMOS :uh:
> IF YOU THINK HE'S CHEATING, WHY DONT YOU ASK HIM?
> HE'S GOT A PHONE, CALL HIM AND TELL HIM PERSONALLY.
> ...



we're all homos because we like following rules? what are we still in highschool? get held back a few dozen times? i bet he does have a phone, but what good is that going to do? if he's cheating he isn't going to admit it, right?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 8 2006, 02:02 PM~6329196
> *Yea, They don't care about hiding their weight.  But that still doesn't really answer my question except fo the 30 hrs. Mini trucks aren't traditionals. They got played out in 1996. Don't get me wrong it's good entertainment. But I want to see real deal traditional type something.
> *


minitrucks. lol you guys trip me out. just because he hops a truck doesnt mean thats all he has. fools just be hating because he cleans up at every god damn show. and then goes out of state and does the same, back 2 back.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the.arrival_@Oct 8 2006, 07:01 PM~6330356
> *we're all homos because we like following rules? what are we still in highschool? get held back a few dozen times? i bet he does have a phone, but what good is that going to do? if he's cheating he isn't going to admit it, right?
> *


 u wont kno until u call ......its the same way people get on here accusing people how good is that going to do until u tell the so called cheater?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 8 2006, 12:15 PM~6328672
> *thats what im talking about if u a by stander well then so be it ...........but leave the judging for the judges  :biggrin:
> *



because judges are so honest and are impossible to bribe, what the fuck were we thinking?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2006, 07:04 PM~6330380
> *minitrucks. lol you guys trip me out. just because he hops a truck doesnt mean thats all he has. fools just be hating because he cleans up at every god damn show. and then goes out of state and does the same, back 2 back.
> *


 :biggrin: mann u hit it right on the spot


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 8 2006, 06:06 PM~6330392
> *:biggrin:  mann u hit it right on the spot
> *


you already knew there was gonna be some haters. maybe he doesnt go to so cal and do a house call because you guys dont have enuff money to lay out??? how much are daily doubles at the lrm shows??? and how many classes are there??? :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the.arrival_@Oct 8 2006, 07:05 PM~6330387
> *because judges are so honest and are impossible to bribe, what the fuck were we thinking?
> *


 just wondering for all that have something against him its most likely that they compete against him..but my question is that why are they all up in here instead of competing in vegas??? :dunno:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2006, 07:08 PM~6330400
> *you already knew there was gonna be some haters.  maybe he doesnt go to so cal and do a house call because you guys dont have enuff money to lay out??? how much are daily doubles at the lrm shows??? and how many classes are there???  :biggrin:
> *


 they can hate all they want..the truth is that shorty went to do the damn thing and he did and thats what eats these fools lunch.......


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

Its funny someone would create a username right before the supershow just to post that shorty is cheating. Sounds like someone is scared they are going to lose :around:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

shorty has been lowriding longer than some of us up in here and he never owned a mini truck i can guarantee ya that.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 8 2006, 08:10 PM~6330418
> *just wondering  for all that  have something against him  its most likely that they compete against him..but my question is that why are they all up in here instead of competing in vegas??? :dunno:
> *


cause these haters don`t have rides there just in hear talkin shit cause the dude there talkin about is in vegas


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Oct 8 2006, 07:13 PM~6330447
> *cause these haters don`t have rides there just in hear talkin shit cause the dude there talkin about is in vegas
> *


 :thumbsup: thats exactly right


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 8 2006, 06:05 PM~6330382
> *u wont kno until u call ......its the same way people get on here accusing people how good is that going to do until u tell the so called cheater?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



again, what good is that going to do? it's like this, maybe if the community was informed about it they'd stop supporting his ass, thus making him and his hop style obsolete. knowledge is power.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the.arrival_@Oct 8 2006, 07:14 PM~6330456
> *again, what good is that going to do? it's like this, maybe if the community was informed about it they'd stop supporting his ass, thus making him and his hop style obsolete. knowledge is power.
> *


 :roflmao: the cummunity come on homie u beginning to sound like a poitician just call the man up or hop against and let this drama end.....


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 8 2006, 01:11 PM~6328945
> *You know it's odd. I have never seen or heard of shorty building an real traditional type hopper and going heads up with the hoppers from So Cal. Hmmm why is that?
> Maybe he can't hang!
> *


PROBALLY BECAUSE THEY HOP ON 4X4 TIRE'S , AND WE DON'T DO THAT OUT WEST


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

i just got off the phone with shorty after a long talk....

he wanted me to come on here and clear all this shit up.....


first of all, he says his batteries DO NOT weigh 100 pounds a piece... he says, he has 16 lead filled cases in his trunk, and that they weigh AT LEAST 200 pounds each..

he is running a honda I4 engine, no aluminum in/on the engine whatsoever..... CARBON FIBER FROM THE BLOCK TO THE PISTONS..... HE'S EVEN RUNNING PLATINUM 12'S FOR THAT EXTRA SPARK...

almost forgot to mention- the car IS driveable, but not under its own power, he rolls to shows FLINTSTONE STYLE..... Keeps It OG.....

the engine is mounted sideways and attached to a big ass fan (instead of a trans)
from what he tells me, he raises the ass (with a 9volt battery he keeps in his pocket) and turns the engine on... the fan hovers the car until it stands on back bumper- thus explaining the slow motion "hops", what you are actually watching, is the car trying to balance itself out, till it tips onto the ass.....

oh yeah- he uses the railroad sections for his battery rack... his frame is 100% hollow......

just wanted to clear shit up.....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Oct 8 2006, 06:17 PM~6330473
> *PROBALLY BECAUSE THEY HOP ON 4X4 TIRE'S , AND WE DON'T DO THAT OUT WEST
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 8 2006, 07:18 PM~6330482
> *i just got off the phone with shorty after a long talk....
> 
> he wanted me to come on here and clear all this shit up.....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

OH MY FUCKEN GOD I LEAVE COME BACK 3 HRS LATER AND THIS FUCKEN HATERZ STILL ON SHORTYS DICK!! C'MON MAN SHORTY CANT BE TOUCHED WEATHER HES CHEATEN OR NOT I DONT KNOW AND DONT GIVE A FUCK. BUT I DO KNOW HE PUTS IT DOWN YEAR AFTER YEAR AND IS TAKEN NUTTZ AT EVERY SHOW HE ATTENDS,SO FOR ALL YOU PINCHA HATERS ON HERE TALKING SHIT AND FOR YALL DUMB FUCKS THAT DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOUR TALKING ABOUT DO ME,SHORTY AND THE LIL FAMILY A BIG FAVOR AND SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GO SUCK ON YOUR MOMMAS TITTY U SISSY ASS BITCHES..
WITH THE UPMOST RESPECT,
MR.TEARDROP :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

leave the past alone,,,,cause rumor is the man is retiring after today,,,lol,,,yall shit talken bitches crack me up.....


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 8 2006, 06:18 PM~6330482
> *i just got off the phone with shorty after a long talk....
> 
> he wanted me to come on here and clear all this shit up.....
> ...



lmao if there's a will, there's a way. boys get a pen and a pad, homeboy just let the cat out the bag. i can see it now in lrm, "radical hopper participants show up in record numbers, all stand on ass all day."


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 8 2006, 08:18 PM~6330482
> *i just got off the phone with shorty after a long talk....
> 
> he wanted me to come on here and clear all this shit up.....
> ...


THIS FUCKEN DUDE KEEPS MY ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jp whatu think about these fools trippin.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2006, 07:34 PM~6330613
> *jp whatu think about these fools trippin.
> *


 shhhhh...he is trying to get some railroad traks himself fool. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

DAMN JOSE STILL ON MOMMA PUTER? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 8 2006, 08:18 PM~6330482
> *i just got off the phone with shorty after a long talk....
> 
> he wanted me to come on here and clear all this shit up.....
> ...


thats funny shit


----------



## venushoper (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 8 2006, 11:27 AM~6328502
> *FUKKN INTERNET MADE YALL INTO SOME HOMOS :uh:
> IF YOU THINK HE'S CHEATING, WHY DONT YOU ASK HIM?
> HE'S GOT A PHONE, CALL HIM AND TELL HIM PERSONALLY.
> ...




What do you expect him to say you idiot? 

"yea I have steel beams in my frame"
"yea I have illegal batteries" 
"yep - I alter my rear fenders so I can hop higher "
" I got over sized tires " 
"yup you got me I got a aluminum engine " 


Its not all shorties fault - more bretts for not going by the rules he wrote. Brett favors shorties because shorties brings a lot of cars to the lrm shows . Shorties is just cheating the rules by a long shot .


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 8 2006, 06:17 PM~6330472
> *:roflmao:  the cummunity come on homie u beginning to sound like a poitician just call the man up or hop against and let this drama end.....
> *



i sound like a politician? why? cause my posts are structured coherently? maybe i should just shut up and follow the crowd huh? and jump on that corny ass "haterade" bandwagon? for real that shit is corny, like ll cool j and his kangols.
as far as the lowriders being a community, they are, well atleast they used to be back when they stood up for something, like civil rights and opposing gang violence. the scene is all watered down and uninspired now.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by venushoper_@Oct 8 2006, 09:00 PM~6330832
> *What do you expect him to say you idiot?
> 
> "yea I have steel beams in my frame"
> ...


OMG OVER SIZED TIRES YES DOES ANY ONE HAVE SOME 20'S I CAN THROW ON MY 13'S? THIS FUCKEN DUDE HERE.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

HEY BAYTOWNSLC BRING THE TORCH IM CUTTEN UP THE RAILROAD 2NIGHT I NEED A NEW BATT.RACK :biggrin:


----------



## venushoper (Oct 7, 2006)

who got the results of show


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Oct 8 2006, 06:20 PM~6330504
> *OH MY FUCKEN GOD I LEAVE COME BACK 3 HRS LATER AND THIS FUCKEN HATERZ STILL ON SHORTYS DICK!! C'MON MAN SHORTY CANT BE TOUCHED WEATHER HES CHEATEN OR NOT I DONT KNOW AND DONT GIVE A FUCK. BUT I DO KNOW HE PUTS IT DOWN YEAR AFTER YEAR AND IS TAKEN NUTTZ AT EVERY SHOW HE ATTENDS,SO FOR ALL YOU PINCHA HATERS ON HERE TALKING SHIT AND FOR YALL DUMB FUCKS THAT DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOUR TALKING ABOUT DO ME,SHORTY AND THE LIL FAMILY A BIG FAVOR AND SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GO SUCK ON YOUR MOMMAS TITTY U SISSY ASS BITCHES..
> WITH THE UPMOST RESPECT,
> MR.TEARDROP :biggrin:
> *



look we've been over this, i prefer your mommas pimpley ass titties with her ashey ass nipples. which reminds me, did she buy that carmax i suggested?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the.arrival_@Oct 8 2006, 09:38 PM~6331138
> *look we've been over this, i prefer your mommas pimpley ass titties with her ashey ass nipples. which reminds me, did she buy that carmax i suggested?
> *


LOL MR. FUNNY MAN I WOULD SPEAK ON URS BUT BEING U CAME OUT A FUCKEN TUBE,IT BE HARD TO.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 8 2006, 06:33 AM~6327371
> *umm, so somewhere in texas there is a train de-railed because someone decided to "borrow" a piece to put in their frame rail?? that one might be a stretch!!!
> 
> i doubt if most of these call outs are true, but you gotta love the contraversy.
> ...


www.aerobatteries.com i'm fixing to buy a shit load too :biggrin: :biggrin: there about 2560 cranking amps homie, fuck it let everybody hit back bumperr after this :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

so did shorty win all the classes this year ...who won what?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 8 2006, 10:46 PM~6331741
> *www.aerobatteries.com i'm fixing to buy a shit load too :biggrin:  :biggrin:  there about 2560 cranking amps homie, fuck it let everybody hit back bumperr after this :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


now thats real !!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 8 2006, 08:46 PM~6331741
> *www.aerobatteries.com i'm fixing to buy a shit load too :biggrin:  :biggrin:  there about 2560 cranking amps homie, fuck it let everybody hit back bumperr after this :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol foo.. your truck sitting in my drive way... but im a couple of days that candy gunna be shinning...


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the.arrival_@Oct 8 2006, 09:57 AM~6328115
> *the thing is, a competition set-up can only get you so high. when i see a hopper standing on it's ass, fighting to get the front tires back on the ground, yet somehow can't do it, you have to wonder. you implied that it was ok to cheat as long as you don't get caught, atleast that's what i got out of your posts. now granted, he does have his own shop, however there hasn't been any real innovation in the hydraulic industry that would explain the way these cars handle in a hop. with that being said, i fail to see how his being financially secure has anything to do with anything, other than you trying to throw that in my face, which would make you a "dick rider" as you so elegantly put it. i know exactly why i can't compete in a radical hop, they're buying all the weight i would need.
> *



Double gear pump heads, maybe? Remember, it's flow, not PSIs


----------



## venushoper (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 8 2006, 06:11 PM~6330425
> *they can hate all they want..the truth is that shorty went to do the damn thing and he did  and thats what eats these fools lunch.......
> *




damn you ride shorties nuts real well. The truth of the matter is shortie is not a fair competitor . The judges (brett) will always look the other way or brett will always favor shortie over any one else because shortie brings cars to the table there for shortie has a upper hand in cheating his rides by not going by the RULES that brett says are inforced .

FACT-
1.On his hoppers tires are not by rules 
2. Quarters on hoppers are modified (cant alter body ) illegal they bow out flex
3. Batteries are heavier than what the rules state - oddessy pc2150 (orange in color) - I was told he coverd up the batteries at the show in ALL his cars. 
4. MISSING inspection holes . Rules say you MUST have inspection holes in ALL box tubing . 
5. Aluminum 4 cyl engine in his truck dancer . 

These are some points that BRETT looks the othere way. I would say Brett needs to retire and Lrm needs to hire a Honest judge that has no favoritism . 

Shortie knows his shit I give him that but when you are cheating in broad daylight and brett looks the other way that shit needs to stop . Need a NEW judge. Brett If I were you I would either do your job correctly or work on c-wreck.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 8 2006, 04:33 PM~6329861
> *thats not all he has he also has a g body a 62 and a 64 that he hops  not to mention his own persoal rides which none are mini trucks  instead they are all traditionals starting from  a bomb to impalas staring wit a 58 to just about all of the sixties.......and about your question well maybe the man can answer it himself  713-880-3119............
> *


Never said the man dont have cars. Understand I'm talking about the type. I mean the ones doing 100+ inches. Reread my post.


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

:biggrin: they talk alot but the dont say shit when its hittin back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

this shit to me is rediculous, homeboy may as well put that yard stick away. once everybody starts hitting like this, where else is there to go? i find it hard to believe that he got that shit up in 3 licks without weight.


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Oct 8 2006, 07:52 PM~6331304
> *LOL MR. FUNNY MAN I WOULD SPEAK ON URS BUT BEING U CAME OUT A FUCKEN TUBE,IT BE HARD TO.
> *



oh, watchout now he's bringing out the big guns. for real, just don't even try anymore, it's painful to watch.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW, SHORTY LOST THE RADICAL HOP, BUT HIS BROTHER(BRETT) GAVE HIM THE WIN ANYWAY. BRETT YOU MADE IT CLEAR WHAT KIND OF HONOR YOU HAVE. RETIRE FROM JUDGING, YOU ARE SIGLE HANDEDLY RUINING THIS SPORT. 





*2006 RADICAL HOP CHAMP "THE TIATANIC"




I SAW IT WITH MY OWN TWO EYES, HMMMMMM MAYBE I'LL JUST CALL tRUUUCHA, HOUSE CALL ............................................
TEAM PRO HOPPER RADICAL DANCE AND HOP CHAMP*


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Oct 9 2006, 06:29 AM~6333103
> *JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW,  SHORTY LOST THE RADICAL HOP, BUT HIS BROTHER(BRETT) GAVE HIM THE WIN ANYWAY.  BRETT YOU MADE IT CLEAR WHAT KIND OF HONOR YOU HAVE. RETIRE FROM JUDGING, YOU ARE SIGLE HANDEDLY RUINING THIS SPORT.
> 2006 RADICAL HOP CHAMP "THE TIATANIC"
> I SAW IT WITH MY OWN TWO EYES, HMMMMMM MAYBE I'LL JUST CALL tRUUUCHA,    HOUSE CALL ............................................
> ...


*


now, why doesn't that surprise me? i'll let venushoper hand out the i told you so's. give'em hell homie.*


----------



## venushoper (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the.arrival_@Oct 9 2006, 07:46 AM~6333384
> *now, why doesn't that surprise me? i'll let venushoper hand out the i told you so's. give'em hell homie.
> *




BAN BRETT FROM JUDGE NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackInAction_@Oct 9 2006, 06:29 AM~6333103
> *JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW,  SHORTY LOST THE RADICAL HOP, BUT HIS BROTHER(BRETT) GAVE HIM THE WIN ANYWAY.  BRETT YOU MADE IT CLEAR WHAT KIND OF HONOR YOU HAVE. RETIRE FROM JUDGING, YOU ARE SIGLE HANDEDLY RUINING THIS SPORT.
> 2006 RADICAL HOP CHAMP "THE TIATANIC"
> I SAW IT WITH MY OWN TWO EYES, HMMMMMM MAYBE I'LL JUST CALL tRUUUCHA,    HOUSE CALL ............................................
> ...


*
just a rumor i heard..........is lowrider is looking and already found a couple people to take his place they cant go on with brett and his judging but thats just a rumor ..................from really good sources*


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by venushoper_@Oct 9 2006, 12:41 AM~6332699
> *damn you ride shorties nuts real well. The truth of the matter  is shortie is not a fair competitor . The judges (brett) will always look the other way or brett will always favor shortie over any one else because shortie brings cars to the table there for shortie has a upper hand in cheating his rides by not going by the RULES that brett says are inforced .
> 
> FACT-
> ...


maybe brett will explain himself,like he's done in the past,,when other hoppers called him out,,,,


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

i still find it hilarious how the same people yelling "fuck LRM" are the ones complaining about a LRM hop.....

keep it real & street, we dont need a magazine to ride...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

CANT BEAT EM JOIN EM FUCK IT


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

IM NOT A PRO HOPPER BUT I AM PRETTY EDUCATED ABOUT HYDRAULICS AND SHORTY MAY BE DOING SOME "ILLEAGAL" THINGS BUT HE IS ALSO DOING THINGS VERY DIFFERNT FROM OTHERS SUCH AS #1 HE USES 3 TO 4 TURNS OF A SPRING VERSES FULL STACKS THAT TYPICAL HOPPERS USE REASON MORE PISTON MOVEMENT THATS WHY ON LOCK UP HE GETS 2 FOOT IN THE AIR TRY IT RUN #11 GEARS ON A DOUBLE PUMP ALL 3/4 INCH CHECK TO TWO #8 HOSES WITH 3 TO 4 TURNS OF SHOWTIME WHITE COILS SEE HOW IT WORKS HE ALSO USES PRESTOLITE PLUS MOTORS WITH 12 BATTERIES STRAIGHT TO THEM ANOTHER REASON IT LOCKS UP TWO FOOT IN THE AIR. HE ALSO RUNS BLADDERS IN THE PUMPS TRY THOSE INSTEAD OF THE PISTON PUMPS EVERYBOYS SEEMS TO LOVE. HE USES CONTINENTAL BATTERIES SEEN HIS TRUNK IN DALLAS AT THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW HAVE VIDEO AND PICS OF THE SINGLE PUMP TRUNK WITCH HE RUNS HORNS WITH TWO ADEX DUMPS HE HAS OTHER PLUMBING GOIN ON HAVENT FIGURED IT OUT YET BUT I WILL. WATCH TRUUCHA VOL 23 THERE IS A IMPALA THAT THE HOP SHOP GUY IS HITTIN THE SWITCH ON HITS JUST LIKE SHORTYS DOIN THE SAME THING LEAF SPRINGS TO LIFT THE WHEELS BACK UP 14S WITH 205/70 BI PLIAS TIRES. IM NOT ON HIS DICK BELIEVE ME CAUSE ID LIKE NOTHIN BETTER THEN TO BEAT HIM AND MY FRIENDS IMPALA ALMOST DID AT THE HEAT WAVE LOST BY 8 INCHES WE DIDNT COMPLAIN WE JUST KNOW HES GOT HIS TRICKS WITCH ANY HOPPER HAS TO HAVE CAUSE IF EVERY IMPALA IS LOCKED UP THE SAME HOW IS IT THEY HIT DIFFERNT INCHES ON THE BUMPER? AND THERE IS FAVORTISM SHORTY WANTS THE WISH BONE LEGALIZED GUESS WHAT IT WILL BE THERE IS NOTHIN WRONG WITH IT WHY CAUSE IN THE END ITS A BUSINESS AND GUESS WHAT NOBODY WANT TO SEE 24 INCHES. HES BUMPER CHECKIN ON 2 TO 3 LICKS INCREDIBLE BUT NOT IMPOSIBLE FOR ANYONE ELSE U JUST HAVE TO HAVE THE TIME AND MONEY TO DO IT. 

NOW I KNOW IM GONNA HAVE PEOPLE TALKIN SHIT SAYIN YOU DONT KNOW SHIT YAP YAP BUT I DONT CARE IM WAITIN FOR THE DAY TO SMASH SHORTYS ASS BUT UNTIL THEN HES GOT IT ON LOCK JUST GET READY FOR NEXT YEAR AND STEP YOUR GAME UP. AND THE WISHBONE WILL BE COMIN NEXT YEAR SO GET READY FOR MORE HOPPERS TO GIVE SHORTY SOME COMPETITION.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

so basically stop bitchin and do the same things to your cars?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 8 2006, 01:19 PM~6328682
> * Any of you who thinks standing a vehicle up is easy or can be done without cheating, I challange you to build one and video the entire thing from start to finish. And post it for the lowriding community to see.
> *



lowriders anret suppossed to get stuck. thats just a bi product of cheating and anyone whos tries to pass a stuvk car as something impressive better be in the radical classes (which to me shouldnt be judged by anything but the cheers of the crowd. thats the only purpose of those cars)


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 9 2006, 03:54 PM~6335305
> *IM NOT A PRO HOPPER BUT I AM PRETTY EDUCATED ABOUT HYDRAULICS AND SHORTY MAY BE DOING SOME "ILLEAGAL" THINGS BUT HE IS ALSO DOING THINGS VERY DIFFERNT FROM OTHERS SUCH AS #1 HE USES 3 TO 4 TURNS OF A SPRING VERSES FULL STACKS THAT TYPICAL HOPPERS USE REASON MORE PISTON MOVEMENT THATS WHY ON LOCK UP HE GETS 2 FOOT IN THE AIR TRY IT RUN #11 GEARS ON A DOUBLE PUMP ALL 3/4 INCH CHECK TO TWO #8 HOSES WITH 3 TO 4 TURNS OF SHOWTIME WHITE COILS SEE HOW IT WORKS HE ALSO USES PRESTOLITE PLUS MOTORS WITH 12 BATTERIES STRAIGHT TO THEM ANOTHER REASON IT LOCKS UP TWO FOOT IN THE AIR. HE ALSO RUNS BLADDERS IN THE PUMPS TRY THOSE INSTEAD OF THE PISTON PUMPS EVERYBOYS SEEMS TO LOVE.  HE USES CONTINENTAL BATTERIES SEEN HIS TRUNK IN DALLAS AT THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW HAVE VIDEO AND PICS OF THE SINGLE PUMP TRUNK WITCH HE RUNS HORNS WITH TWO ADEX DUMPS HE HAS OTHER PLUMBING GOIN ON HAVENT FIGURED IT OUT YET BUT I WILL.  WATCH TRUUCHA VOL 23 THERE IS A IMPALA THAT THE HOP SHOP GUY IS HITTIN THE SWITCH ON HITS JUST LIKE SHORTYS DOIN THE SAME THING LEAF SPRINGS TO LIFT THE WHEELS BACK UP 14S WITH 205/70 BI PLIAS TIRES.  IM NOT ON HIS DICK BELIEVE ME CAUSE ID LIKE NOTHIN BETTER THEN TO BEAT HIM AND MY FRIENDS IMPALA ALMOST DID AT THE HEAT WAVE LOST BY 8 INCHES WE DIDNT COMPLAIN WE JUST KNOW HES GOT HIS TRICKS WITCH ANY HOPPER HAS TO HAVE CAUSE IF EVERY IMPALA IS LOCKED UP THE SAME HOW IS IT THEY HIT DIFFERNT INCHES ON THE BUMPER?  AND THERE IS FAVORTISM SHORTY WANTS THE WISH BONE LEGALIZED GUESS WHAT IT WILL BE THERE IS NOTHIN WRONG WITH IT WHY CAUSE IN THE END ITS A BUSINESS AND GUESS WHAT NOBODY WANT TO SEE 24 INCHES.  HES BUMPER CHECKIN ON 2 TO 3 LICKS INCREDIBLE BUT NOT IMPOSIBLE FOR ANYONE ELSE U JUST HAVE TO HAVE THE TIME AND MONEY TO DO IT.
> 
> NOW I KNOW IM GONNA HAVE PEOPLE TALKIN SHIT SAYIN YOU DONT KNOW SHIT YAP YAP BUT I DONT CARE IM WAITIN FOR THE DAY TO SMASH SHORTYS ASS BUT UNTIL THEN HES GOT IT ON LOCK JUST GET READY FOR NEXT YEAR AND STEP YOUR GAME UP.  AND THE WISHBONE WILL BE COMIN NEXT YEAR SO GET READY FOR MORE HOPPERS TO GIVE SHORTY SOME COMPETITION.
> *


thank u.....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 9 2006, 04:14 PM~6335389
> *so basically stop bitchin and do the same things to your cars?
> *


........... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by venushoper_@Oct 9 2006, 01:41 AM~6332699
> *damn you ride shorties nuts real well. The truth of the matter  is shortie is not a fair competitor . The judges (brett) will always look the other way or brett will always favor shortie over any one else because shortie brings cars to the table there for shortie has a upper hand in cheating his rides by not going by the RULES that brett says are inforced .
> 
> FACT-
> ...


no need to ride anybody homie just stating my 2 cents like you are.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

5 pages of bullshit lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 09:14 PM~6331918
> *lol foo.. your truck sitting in my drive way... but im a couple of days that candy gunna be shinning...
> *


hell yeah


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

ONE THING WE HAVE ALWAYS RESPECTED ABOUT SHORTY IS THAT HIS CARS AND TRUCK ALWAYS WORK AND THEY ARE NOT SOME CLICKTY CLACKING JUNKER ..SMOOTH AND CONSISTANT


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Oct 8 2006, 02:48 PM~6328580
> *not yet i need a check for the rear passenger pump and i need my 4 ton full stack coils and new upper ball joints also a new hopping stick
> *


hurry up :biggrin:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

that shyt's weak


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 9 2006, 02:54 PM~6335305
> *IM NOT A PRO HOPPER BUT I AM PRETTY EDUCATED ABOUT HYDRAULICS AND SHORTY MAY BE DOING SOME "ILLEAGAL" THINGS BUT HE IS ALSO DOING THINGS VERY DIFFERNT FROM OTHERS SUCH AS #1 HE USES 3 TO 4 TURNS OF A SPRING VERSES FULL STACKS THAT TYPICAL HOPPERS USE REASON MORE PISTON MOVEMENT THATS WHY ON LOCK UP HE GETS 2 FOOT IN THE AIR TRY IT RUN #11 GEARS ON A DOUBLE PUMP ALL 3/4 INCH CHECK TO TWO #8 HOSES WITH 3 TO 4 TURNS OF SHOWTIME WHITE COILS SEE HOW IT WORKS HE ALSO USES PRESTOLITE PLUS MOTORS WITH 12 BATTERIES STRAIGHT TO THEM ANOTHER REASON IT LOCKS UP TWO FOOT IN THE AIR. HE ALSO RUNS BLADDERS IN THE PUMPS TRY THOSE INSTEAD OF THE PISTON PUMPS EVERYBOYS SEEMS TO LOVE.  HE USES CONTINENTAL BATTERIES SEEN HIS TRUNK IN DALLAS AT THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW HAVE VIDEO AND PICS OF THE SINGLE PUMP TRUNK WITCH HE RUNS HORNS WITH TWO ADEX DUMPS HE HAS OTHER PLUMBING GOIN ON HAVENT FIGURED IT OUT YET BUT I WILL.  WATCH TRUUCHA VOL 23 THERE IS A IMPALA THAT THE HOP SHOP GUY IS HITTIN THE SWITCH ON HITS JUST LIKE SHORTYS DOIN THE SAME THING LEAF SPRINGS TO LIFT THE WHEELS BACK UP 14S WITH 205/70 BI PLIAS TIRES.  IM NOT ON HIS DICK BELIEVE ME CAUSE ID LIKE NOTHIN BETTER THEN TO BEAT HIM AND MY FRIENDS IMPALA ALMOST DID AT THE HEAT WAVE LOST BY 8 INCHES WE DIDNT COMPLAIN WE JUST KNOW HES GOT HIS TRICKS WITCH ANY HOPPER HAS TO HAVE CAUSE IF EVERY IMPALA IS LOCKED UP THE SAME HOW IS IT THEY HIT DIFFERNT INCHES ON THE BUMPER?  AND THERE IS FAVORTISM SHORTY WANTS THE WISH BONE LEGALIZED GUESS WHAT IT WILL BE THERE IS NOTHIN WRONG WITH IT WHY CAUSE IN THE END ITS A BUSINESS AND GUESS WHAT NOBODY WANT TO SEE 24 INCHES.  HES BUMPER CHECKIN ON 2 TO 3 LICKS INCREDIBLE BUT NOT IMPOSIBLE FOR ANYONE ELSE U JUST HAVE TO HAVE THE TIME AND MONEY TO DO IT.
> 
> NOW I KNOW IM GONNA HAVE PEOPLE TALKIN SHIT SAYIN YOU DONT KNOW SHIT YAP YAP BUT I DONT CARE IM WAITIN FOR THE DAY TO SMASH SHORTYS ASS BUT UNTIL THEN HES GOT IT ON LOCK JUST GET READY FOR NEXT YEAR AND STEP YOUR GAME UP.  AND THE WISHBONE WILL BE COMIN NEXT YEAR SO GET READY FOR MORE HOPPERS TO GIVE SHORTY SOME COMPETITION.
> *



im gonna try that cut coil thing...... im very interested in this....


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Oct 10 2006, 11:23 AM~6340048
> *im gonna try that cut coil thing...... im very interested in this....
> *


 JUST KEEP IN MIND WHEN DOIN SHORTER COILS ITS A LOT EASIER TO BOTTOM OUT SO YOU HAVE TO BE EXTREMLY GOOD ON THE SWITCH AND ALSO IT HELPS HIM BECAUSE HE HAS LEAF SPRINGS UP FRONT TO LIFT THE WHEELS BACK UP FOR EXTRA INCHES SHORTER COILS THE FUTHER UP THE WHEELS GO. THATS WHY HE RUNS 14S WITH BALLOON TIRES TO HELP FROM BOTTOMING OUT.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 9 2006, 12:04 PM~6333720
> *i still find it hilarious how the same people yelling "fuck LRM" are the ones complaining about a LRM hop.....
> 
> keep it real & street, we dont need a magazine to ride...
> *


    :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 7 2006, 10:40 PM~6326080
> *may the best cheater win!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

I read in a forum a while back that HAVING WEIGHT IS LIKE FUCKING A FAT CHICK.. ITS ALL GOOD TIL YOU GET CAUGHT...

That quote is the same reason i run 8 concrete blocks which are soon being replaced by tractor weights in my trunk...

Shorty's is my inspiration.. 


Shorty's Regal


----------



## KillerKoolAid (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah you silly suckers dont ever dis shorty, he know's he's got you beat before he even pulls in the parking lot , my advise to you is leave your ride loaded until you see if he's coming to the show, if he shows up just leave your ride tied down save you intry fee for beer!


----------



## TEXASRIDA (Nov 16, 2005)

it aint called cheating its clever...everyone has there own way of doing things... just my 2 cents


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KillerKoolAid_@Oct 10 2006, 07:34 PM~6342318
> *Yeah you silly suckers dont ever dis shorty, he know's he's got you beat before he even pulls in the parking lot , my advise to you is leave your ride loaded until you see if he's coming to the show, if he shows up just leave your ride tied down save you intry fee for beer!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 
Shorty's KING around these here parts and IF he puts the crown down then his son will start sending them cry baby's home. :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

people are mad cuz shorty is working the system.. 
alot of yall are mad cuz yall cant get away with it.. 
if u wanna make shorty look bad build and bring a legit car and blow him out the water then clown himm.. thats props.. but not until u show my better can u talk about him


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Oct 7 2006, 06:36 PM~6326060
> *damn sound like we got a hater or snitch i havent decided yet... sure cant spell worth a fuck either
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Oct 11 2006, 03:27 AM~6344942
> *people are mad cuz shorty is working the system..
> alot of yall are mad cuz yall cant get away with it..
> if u wanna make shorty look bad build and bring a legit car and blow him out the water then clown himm..  thats props.. but not until u show my better can u talk about him
> *


it is not posible to build a car to the rules and beat a person who is cheating..

cp's car is built to the rules .i can garentee that ..and it hit the ground like a sledge hammer when it bumpers.............and he only hit arouns 70 -73ish i really can't remember has been a while scice the casper hop.

the record for double this year was 80" :dunno: 
"the use of this picture or the message of the poster was NOT authorized by CP








and here cp was on the bumper 20 times in a row so add 8 to 10 inches to this picture ...oh and the record holder had to switch tires to even compete ..just imagine what he would done

NOT HATING NOT CRYING NOT EVEN COMPLAINING (SHORTY DIDNT HAVE DOUBLE RECORD THIS YEAR )JUST LETTING THE TRUTH BE HEARD ..THERE IS A DIFFERENCE,UNLESS THE TRUTH IS ABOUT *YOU*


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

why is everyone with an opinion, something to say, a problem with something, a problem with the way something was done/ what someone's doing- immediately labeled a "hater"???

i swear people on this site get more and more fucking retarded every day....

-a hater would steal someones car, bust the body up, burn it- just so that person can no longer enjoy their car....

-if someone says "that car is ugly" they are not hating, simply stating an opinion...

-if someone plants shit in/on someones hopper, to make it look like they were cheating, they are a "hater"

-if someone says "im competing against someone, and i think they're cheating" they ARE NOT HATING , simply expressing what they feel........


i know someone's going to post up something silly regarding a "hater" after they see this post, but, damn,... that word is being fucking abused........... and it sounds stupid as fuck when every other post says "oh my gosh, we've got another hater on our hands..."


if you're thinking of using "that word", please, take a second and think to yourself; "is this person really _hating_, or do i simply disagree with what they are saying.........."


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 11 2006, 01:23 PM~6347099
> *why is everyone with an opinion, something to say, a problem with something, a problem with the way something was done/ what someone's doing- immediately labeled a "hater"???
> 
> i swear people on this site get more and more fucking retarded every day....
> ...



Why you HATING B ???? :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Oct 11 2006, 02:33 PM~6347185
> *Why you HATING B ????    :biggrin:
> *


i'm just a hater i guess...  :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

this is whats going to happen....new judges will put in place, rules will be changed, and enforced......and when the same people lose again, the losers will come up with a reason why they didnt win AGAIN :uh:




oh and i remember the same topic, either last year or the year before.....alway an excuse


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

i still want some of those rail road tracks


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

i got a 4 foot section of rail road make offer buyer pay shipping


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

SHipping my ass.. i cant afford the shipping for that shit.. i better just take my sawsaw and 4 wheeler a couple blocks over and get it my self... oh.. who's got some old wheel weights.. ima fill my battery rack back up.. melt em down and fill it again


----------

